# I don't see a bright future!



## Krisseyg (Oct 12, 2015)

My husband and I have only been married for little over a year and I'm seriously want to call it a quits. It just seems like he doesnt care about anything and has gotten so comfortable with not doing anything. I'm not the nagging type but I've had enough! I do it all at home and work a full time job. He's a diabetic and cancels doctors appointments. Refuses to take meds and always says if I die, I die. He has a cracked tooth and I paid for his antibiotics and Motrin. I saw yesterday in the cabinet that he hasn't taken them! He will go days without showering or brushing his teeth. He lies about anything and everything. I'm starting to think he lied about who he was from day 1. Supposedly he was working a high risk job with a private firm, but till this day ive never seen a pay stub and he can't prove to me that he worked at this place. He's disrespectful to me in front of my kids. We have physically fought before and I'm not proud of it. He is negative and rude to me all the time and we fight at minimum once every 2 weeks and we don't talk to each other for days. Sex is a chore for me and I'm not satisfied and when I express these things he zones me out. He has ED and is constantly talking about sex in foul ways and only cares about his orgasim. I feel like he just sees me as a vagina and not as a person. He has even guilted me into having sex with him on ocassion. I'm just not happy anymore and talking about these things with him always ends in an argument. Please give me some advice. Thanks


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I'm not sure what kind of advice you are looking but based on your description, your husband doesn't seem to have many redeeming qualities. I'm kind of scratching my head wondering why you would marry someone with so few positive qualities? It's obvious he's not good marriage material so why not just cut your loses and move on?


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

KrissyG,

From your description I would say he is a chronic liar who creates a charming illusion of who he is at first. Once he has you he becomes someone else.

There is also no place for secrecy in a marriage.

Divorce him please or better yet if you can prove he concealed some important fact about himself get an annulment.

Do a criminal background check he may be an ex-con or have had previous marriages he never told you about, which would give your cause for an annulment.

There is nothing here for you to save, except to save yourself years or decades of pain.

I've seen so many guys like this and my gut feeling about them is that they harbor an immense hatred of women at their core.

Tamat


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

KrissyG,

One other point, you don't want this guy around your children alone.

Tamat


----------



## perol (Oct 6, 2015)

Krisseyg said:


> I'm starting to think he lied about who he was from day 1.


It happens. Bait and switch. You are also to blame for not investigating thoroughly and rushing into a marriage quickly. I'll guess from your post that you knew him a relatively short time prior to exchanging vows. 



Krisseyg said:


> We have physically fought before


This is very bad. Physical abuse is always unacceptable and tends to escalate over time. 



Krisseyg said:


> I feel like he just sees me as a vagina


It's more than that. He sees you as a wallet too. Well since you're a woman it's more like a purse than a wallet.


You need to get rid of this parasite. Next time he gets physical call the cops on him and have him thrown out of the house, that's a good first step towards divorcing because it gets you sole possession of the house and custody of the kids, at least temporarily.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

This is simple, although perhaps not easy to implement: get rid of him. Now.


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

Sounds like this man you married was telling you all of the good stuff in order to get you to like him and marry him, probably for the benefits, so he can lay around and mooch off of you and continue to live in his comfortable, lazy, life. It is really bad when you can’t shower, brush teeth or even go to your dang appointments. How irresponsible?! Not taking any medicines for any of his ailments, either? He needs some serious therapy or he is just a waste of a man, honestly…I don’t know if this will help, but I did a quick google search and gave the resource to a few others on this thread. There are free divorce forms online that may be helpful to you and they have them state by state. The forms are free, but not the divorce obviously. I wish you the best lady. http://blog.document-do-it-yourself-service.com/free-divorce-forms/


----------

